
What were the most unsettling things you found in your Google Account data? - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cnhcty/people_who_downloaded_their_google_data_and_went/
======
zettacircl
By far, raw recordings of your vocal search.

